# 2019 Southeast Slingshot Tournament (SEST) @ Horse Pens Forty



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Results are below. Congrats to Dan Ambrosius for the win. Incredible shooting by all with first and second separated by the equivalent of one shot and third and fourth separated by one shot. Top three slots were separated by 17 points, basically four shots.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations Dan! That was some fine shootin. As a matter of fact Congratulations to all! Sounds like a blast!!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I was there this time!

It was a blast.

My wife and best friend since 9th grade came.

Dan gave me pepper jelly...the best I have ever had, too. And I have ate plenty...great on fried eggs.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

MakoPat said:


> I was there this time!
> 
> It was a blast.
> 
> ...


Is there anything Dan doesn't do well? :naughty:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

MakoPat said:


> I was there this time!
> 
> It was a blast.
> 
> ...


There is a gun pointed at your head and a voice in your ear is saying,"Hand over th' jelly :drool: and you'll see another sunrise. :batman:


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

flipgun said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > I was there this time!
> ...


I eat the whole jar.

I do not negotiate.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:slap:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations to everyone


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

MakoPat said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > MakoPat said:
> ...


Seriously Guys. The Habanero Jelly that Dan makes is,"Draw your gun, shoot your brother and take his. kind'o good".


----------



## dross80 (Feb 20, 2018)

Would it be possible for someone to post a little more information about this? I'm interested in how the scores actually translate into the shooting. In other words, what was the course of fire? Size of targets, points awarded for sizes, ranges, etc..

Where I live there are no competitions so I'm not familiar with how they work.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Well it sounds like everyone had a great time!!, I was wishing I was there, but I am taking care of my dad. I like hearing about it though, hope for more!


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Congratulations Dan, super good shooting.--cheers


----------

